# pretty good day



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Limited on the endangered snapper in about 3 mins. Caught several grouper but only one keeper and one bonita. overall pretty good day and couldnt ask for better weather.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Good job. Cressen the boat.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish guys I told you the boat catches fish. I'll be out there soon. Keep up the great reports.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

exactly...I hope the gubment tards read all of our reports





we ...me an one other buddy... caught 25 to 30 endangered sopon to be extinct red snapper all over 18 to 20 inches....could not get anything else with the hoards of snapper...it bordered on ridiculous


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah we had the same problems. Had trouble catching anything else cause the damn snapper just wouldnt quit biting.


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

great looking fish, i bet it was fun. How did you catch the grouper?


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

3/0 circle hook w/ about a 2 foot 25#flourocarbon leader 3 ounce weight and a live cig.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Grouper.:clap


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

man, I tried for a grouper all day yesterday, no luck, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Some nice fish there.:clap


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

Damn I look sunburnt in that pic!,i'll have to get you the pic of the snapper with the "Cig" so you can post that one!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

nice catch! :clap:clap:clap


----------

